# ¿Alguien ya ha construido éste 200W lineal con éxito?



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 13, 2015)

! Hola a todos dese maravilloso Foro ! 
? Acaso alguien ya ha construido este lineal de 200 Wattios Para FM broadcasting con éxicto ?.
Tengo ganas de construir el y todos los conponentes (materiales) nesesarios en las manos , pero hay una enquietude : no se las correctas dimensiones de la targeta de circuito inpreso , como las bobinas de adaptación de inpedancia son inpresas en esa tarjeta ,  las correctas dimensiones desta son inprecidibles !.
Asi caso algun conpañero que sape esa inportant información y pueda brindarme , ! quedare en mucho agradecido !.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Jun 14, 2015)

Hola Daniel.
Puedes encontrar las dimensiones reales de la placa escalando sobre alguna medida que se pueda comparar con la real, por ejemplo, los centros de los taladros de fijación de los transistores MRF.
Si tienes un MRF para tomar la medida exacta entre los centros con un calibre, ya tienes una referencia sobre la que trabajar ... Y a reducir la placa  

Si no tienes un MRF físicamente, puedes ir al datasheet, que allí tienes las medidas.

Saludos.


----------



## aure (Jun 14, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Hola a todos dese maravilloso Foro !
> ? Acaso alguien ya ha construido este lineal de 200 Wattios Para FM broadcasting con éxicto ?.
> Tengo ganas de construir el y todos los conponentes (materiales) nesesarios en las manos , pero hay una enquietude : no se las correctas dimensiones de la targeta de circuito inpreso , como las bobinas de adaptación de inpedancia son inpresas en esa tarjeta ,  las correctas dimensiones desta son inprecidibles !.
> Asi caso algun conpañero que sape esa inportant información y pueda brindarme , ! quedare en mucho agradecido !.
> ...



Hola Daniel

¡¡¡tienes los componentes de ese ampli del año 1983!!! vaya!!! yo soñaba con ese ampli y aqui en españa cuando preguntaba por esos transistores, no sabian ni lo que eran.
la verdad que los circuitos de nueva electronica son buenos pero su ejecucion era dificil si no les comprabas a ellos las placas y los componentes ....era carisimo el kit.

tu tienes la revista original aquella????
yo quizas la tenga, para que saques la escala de las bobinas, dime si la tienes y si no la busco por casa, haber si no se a perdido.

añado: ahora que me acuerdo, creo que las fotos reales de la placa estaban asi como las has puesto tu ...osea que tu tienes la revista....mal asunto, pusieron esa fotos asi de mal adrede para no copiarles nada...lo siento Daniel

Saludos
Aurelio


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> . . . ? Acaso alguien ya ha construido este lineal de 200 Wattios Para FM broadcasting con éxicto ?.
> Tengo ganas de construir el y todos los conponentes (materiales) nesesarios en las manos , pero hay una enquietude : _*no se las correctas dimensiones de la targeta de circuito inpreso , como las bobinas de adaptación de inpedancia son inpresas en esa tarjeta ,  las correctas dimensiones desta son inprecidibles !.*_ . . .



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 14, 2015)

!Hola a todos , muchas gracias amigos por tan rapidas respuestas !. La copia del  articulo que tengo baje aca mismo en lo Foro , los conponentes ya tengo todos , y como ya aclarado en la pagina 11 , figura 3 ese dibujo no es en escala 1:1.
Seguindo los consejos de Don Tiago y tanbien la sugerencia e Don Fogo voi estudiar con cariño todos els.
!Fuerte abrazo y saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2015)

Busca el datasheet del MRF317.
Mira la medida entre los agujeros de fijación y ve ajustando el tamaño de la imagen para que coincida con esa medida, esto con la mayor precisión que puedas.

*Edit:*
Yo en algún lugar desconocido del taller tengo el libro de Motorola con el diseño original de este y otros lineales, PCB incluida, pero encontrarlo puede llegar a ser una *"Ardua tarea" *


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 14, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Busca el datasheet del MRF317.
> Mira la medida entre los agujeros de fijación y ve ajustando el tamaño de la imagen para que coincida con esa medida, esto con la mayor precisión que puedas.
> 
> *Edit:*
> Yo en algún lugar desconocido del taller tengo el libro de Motorola con el diseño original de este y otros lineales, PCB incluida, pero encontrarlo puede llegar a ser una *"Ardua tarea" *


!!!Muchas gracias Don Fogonazo!!! , siiiii haora mi recuerdo dese proyecto ( aplicate note ) que aclaras , pero creo que es un lineal enpleando dos 2N6084 fornindo 80 Wattios en su salida . 
Mismo asi mi interesa y mucho puder tener una copia dese articulo , lo qual desafortunadamente no tengo en las manos y como el es mui antiguo ( años 80') hasta onde se no es disponible en la Internet para bajar.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 14, 2015)

Buenos días.

Hay que tener en cuenta que no basta con tener las medidas exactas de las Bobinas impresas, esas medidas son para un Substrato en particular, si no utilizamos el mismo Substrato las medidas cambian.

Tendremos que conocer el Er de la placa original y el de la nueva, de esta manera podremos recalcular las líneas de adaptación.

Aunque quizás, si respetamos las medidas originales, no se nos vallan mucho y el circuito nos funcionará sin problemas.

Todo es cuestión de hacerlo y ver que pasa.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 15, 2015)

Hola don miguelus , siiiii sin dudas tiene toda razón en que aclaras ,pero seguramente por questiones economicas esa tarjeta de circuito inpreso debe sener  hecha en fibra de vidrio o tanbien conocida como "FR4" de double caras y con 1.6mm de espessura   .
Incluso como la frequenzia de trabajo es de solamente 100MHz  no nesecitamos de substratos nobres (Mix de fibra de vidrio con teflón o substato "Rogers" adecuados a andar en altissimas frequenzias (GHz).
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. estube leendo con mucho mas atencción todo lo articulo de modo saper qual es lo real substrato de la tarjeta y encontre en la pagina 13 las dimensiones desta : 28 X 26,5 cm , jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 17, 2015)

Buenas a todos.

Quiero comentaros una cosa... no es por desilusionaros, pero no os aconsejo que os fieis mucho de la revista NUEVA ELECTRÓNICA, ellos usaban la revista para "conseguir compradores" para sus kits, por lo que habitualmente, su objetivo era el venderos el kit premontado y evitar el "pirateo" de sus circuitos. 

Era habitual que incluyeran "fallos" en el esquema o en los componentes intencionadamente, a fin de despistar al lector, y obligarle a comprar el kit a ellos, osease, directamente a NUEVA ELECTRÓNICA, a mi, personalmente, la revista me parecía muy vanguardista pero no me gustaba la poca seriedad en ese aspecto. En los números siguientes, solían publicar los fallos que "intencionadamente" habían introducido en el circuito.

En conclusión, en este foro hay circuitos, proyectos y diseños que superan con creces a los de nueva electrónica, con el añadido de las experiencias de nosotros, los usuarios de este foro, que hacen que cualquier problema que haya en el ensamble o en la puesta a punto, pueda ser solucionado.


----------



## rtuning (Jun 20, 2015)

Aqui teneis uno de 150W 

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier%20150-Watt%20%28BLF177%29/


----------



## Greco2 (Ago 14, 2015)

Hola a todos..

Yo tengo en mi poder dos MRF317 y tengo el mismo inconveniente, no he podido encontrar algun diagrama para poder montar un lineal de 100W o similar con el mrf317, el unico que encuentro es el de esta página ( http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/Amplifier NoTune 100W (mrf317)/ ) y no aparecen sus medidas y en el esquematico no habla nada de los valores de las bobinas.

Alguien sabe la medida de dicho pcb o mejor aun, alguien tiene algun diagrama de cualquiero otro amplificador de 88-108mhz que utilice el MRF317 ??

Gracias.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 14, 2015)

Hola Greco2,Aqui tenes el deseño de la placa de ese lineal,con respecto a las medidas,en teoria, si tomas como referencia al transitor ,lo demas deberia coincidir.

Saludos.

El Griego.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 14, 2015)

Greco2 dijo:


> Hola a todos..
> 
> Yo tengo en mi poder dos MRF317 y tengo el mismo inconveniente, no he podido encontrar algun diagrama para poder montar un lineal de 100W o similar con el mrf317, el unico que encuentro es el de esta página ( http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/Amplifier NoTune 100W (mrf317)/ ) y no aparecen sus medidas y en el esquematico no habla nada de los valores de las bobinas.
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don Greco2 te recomendo que busque en la Internet por circuitos amplificadores de potenzia  en FM con lo transistor  "SD1480", ese es lo reenplazo directo del "MRF317" 

En todo caso voy buscar aca en mis arquivos lo que pides y despues subo aca con mucho gusto .
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2015)

rtuning dijo:


> Aqui teneis uno de 150W
> 
> http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier%20150-Watt%20%28BLF177%29/



Los archivos subidos al Foro




​


----------



## homebrew (Ago 14, 2015)

Hola amigos saludos a todos subo fotos de un amplificador de 250 w marca KONEY AL 250 para el amigo AURE este equipo es de fabricación española, para Daniel de brasil te cuento que la fabrica LYS de Rio de janerio por el año 1985 a 1989 tenia estos transistores como IPA de sus transmisores de FM , me toco reparar varios.
Personalmente hoy en día con los fets como los MRF151G o BLF278 descarto de pleno usar estos transistores ya que tienen menor ganancia comparados con un Fet de estos y requieren una de 2 a 3 etapas previas para poder excitarlos y sacar 250 w a 125 w por MRF con 28 volts de colector. 
Acá les dejo algunas fotos para que puedan apreciar dicho amplificador de 250 w, pero si buscan en el libro de Motorola RF device data , esta toda la info que buscan en cuanto a capacidades y bobinas . 

saludos Paolo


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 10, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Greco2 te recomendo que busque en la Internet por circuitos amplificadores de potenzia  en FM con lo transistor  "SD1480", ese es lo reenplazo directo del "MRF317"
> 
> En todo caso voy buscar aca en mis arquivos lo que pides y despues subo aca con mucho gusto .
> !Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos !
> ...



Hola Daniel te hago una consulta estas seguro que el SD1480 de 125w es reeemplazo directo de MRF317 ? te consulto porque se que los 2 trabajan a 28V pero no sabia que se puede sacar uno y poner otro directo , la pregunta viene a que la difencia de precio de uno al otro es monstruosa algo asi como que el sd1480 sale u$u 50  y el MRF 317 Sale u$u 150 el triple


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 10, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> Hola Daniel te hago una consulta estas seguro que el SD1480 de 125w es reeemplazo directo de MRF317 ? te consulto porque se que los 2 trabajan a 28V pero no sabia que se puede sacar uno y poner otro directo , la pregunta viene a que la difencia de precio de uno al otro es monstruosa algo asi como que el sd1480 sale u$u 50  y el MRF 317 Sale u$u 150 el triple


Sip , ya pude mirar tablas de reenplazo donde lo transistor MRF317 (Motorola) es indicado como reenplazo directo del SD1480(Thonson) .
Bueno actualmente sin dudas  los transistores enbasados en tecnologia "MOS FET" son muchos mas atractivos por tener major ganancia y son mas robustos cuando conparados a su hemanos "BJT"
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 10, 2015)

gracias por sacarme la duda , voy a conseguir un par de ellos


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 11, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> gracias por sacarme la duda , voy a conseguir un par de ellos



Hola...Asegurate que no quede la excitación conectada(20W a 30W para el par de MRF317) y los transistores estén sin alimentación ya que seguramente quemas el diodo base-emisor de ellos.
 Sobre todo para equipos desatendidos y caseros en emisores de FM que están mucho tiempo al aire sin supervisión de la potencia de salida permanentemente y sistemas de protección que corten la excitación.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 11, 2015)

ricbevi eso es para cualquier bipolar , fet tipo mrf o es en este caso particular ? porque una buena idea de hacer una proteccion seria cortar la alimentacion si se detecta exeso de roe en la salida , por ejemplo yo fabrique con ayuda de daniel unas salidas de 45w con 2n5643 , lleva 28v y se exita con 4w , si yo lo protejo por roe y le quedan esos 4w en la entrada por sacar la alimentacion solo del de potencia se buede romper la juntura BASE-EMISOR ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> ricbevi eso es para cualquier bipolar , fet tipo mrf o es en este caso particular ? porque una buena idea de hacer una proteccion seria cortar la alimentacion si se detecta exeso de roe en la salida , por ejemplo yo fabrique con ayuda de daniel unas salidas de 45w con 2n5643 , lleva 28v y se exita con 4w , si yo lo protejo por roe y le quedan esos 4w en la entrada por sacar la alimentacion solo del de potencia se buede romper la juntura BASE-EMISOR ?


Hola a todos , yo acuerdo con Don ricbevi es mas prolijo quitar la excitación de RF (desligar la alimentación del excitador de RF)  .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 11, 2015)

gracias por el dato daniel , si en la mayoria de los amplificadores que llevan MRF151G desligan tanto tension del amplificador como la tension que alimenta el exitador de 8W


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> gracias por el dato daniel , si en la mayoria de los amplificadores que llevan MRF151G desligan tanto tension del amplificador como la tension que alimenta el exitador de 8W


Bueno cuando un amplificador lineal anda en Clase "C" ese practicamente apaga , desliga (el no consume nada de curriente) sin la excitación de RF.  
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 12, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> ricbevi eso es para cualquier bipolar , fet tipo mrf o es en este caso particular ? porque una buena idea de hacer una proteccion seria cortar la alimentacion si se detecta exeso de roe en la salida , por ejemplo yo fabrique con ayuda de daniel unas salidas de 45w con 2n5643 , lleva 28v y se exita con 4w , si yo lo protejo por roe y le quedan esos 4w en la entrada por sacar la alimentacion solo del de potencia se buede romper la juntura BASE-EMISOR ?



Cuando entras a "jugar" con potencia, las cosas cambian...te cuento un verídico....se desconecta la conexión del secundario del transformador de alimentación del amplificador al puente rectificador(mal soldado o puesto con terminales grimpeados y por la temperatura dilatan, etc, etc).
No hay +B en el amplificador y la señal que estas monitoriando locamente no recibe "aparentemente" (ya que tenes 30W entrando al amplificador) diferencia apreciable. Algo de potencia de los 30W del excitador pasan por el transistor y alcanzan a llegar a la antena por lo que todavía hay *aire.*
Imagina que pasa....Protección de ROE de antena *"non hay" ya que antena esta OK. 

*Ric.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 13, 2015)

una consulta que no tiene que ver con el Hilo del tema cuando se dan las medidas del diametro interno de las bobinas en este circuito dice .25dia , cianto seria el diametro en mm ? se que 18AGW seria 0.8mm de alambre esmaltado pero el diametro no se si esta en pulgadas o que , si alguien me saca la duda le agradezco 

para probar este banda ancha ya que el que posteo oreo compañero calentaba mas de lo que andaba


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2015)

Hola caro Don Rodrigo , las medidas son en pulgadas , asi ".25 dia" es un diametro interno de la bobina con 1/4 de pulgada , como una pulgada es 2,54cm  , 1/4 desa es igual a .635cm o 6,35mm    
!Fuerte abrazoz !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 13, 2015)

gracias daniel ese calculo saque yo pero cuando me dio0.635 dije mmmm hay algo mal , gracias daniel veremos si le puedo sacar los 15W exitado con BFR96 solo o necesitara 2 BFR96 en paralelo para dar los 15 a 18W de salida , te comento daniel no se si viste la hoja de datos del RD06 don MITSUBISHI es de minimo 6W de salida y lo tipico que da bien regulado es 10W de salida el chiquitin ese con 12.5v y .3W de entrada



Daniel el hecho de cambiar de el grosor del alambre para hacer las bobinas de .8mm a 1mm de grosor sea en la entrada o salida le cambia la inductancia a dicha bobina ? es como hacerla mal ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> gracias daniel ese calculo saque yo pero cuando me dio0.635 dije mmmm hay algo mal , gracias daniel veremos si le puedo sacar los 15W exitado con BFR96 solo o necesitara 2 BFR96 en paralelo para dar los 15 a 18W de salida , te comento daniel no se si viste la hoja de datos del RD06 don MITSUBISHI es de minimo 6W de salida y lo tipico que da bien regulado es 10W de salida el chiquitin ese con 12.5v y .3W de entrada
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel el hecho de cambiar de el grosor del alambre para hacer las bobinas de .8mm a 1mm de grosor sea en la entrada o salida le cambia la inductancia a dicha bobina ? es como hacerla mal ?


No hay grans problemas porque ustedes puede ayustarlas apretando o afastando las espiras , en lo pasado yo ya te ensinei un viejo truco indio de como ayustar bobinas de RF aproximando un bastón de ferrita o latón para determinar si estas con poca o mucha inductancia .
Haora cuanto a lo RD06 yo sacaria del  no maximo uns 7Wattios y nada mas de modo obtener la maxima vida util sin incutir en riesgos futuros y desnesesarios de estropiar el prematuramente.
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 13, 2015)

si recuerdo el viejo truco que me enseñaste no me acuero si es larga o corta cuando sube la potencia al meterle una ferrita o destornillador por dentro , ayer le saque la mejor potencia al pll de 5w anulando una bobina del filtro de salida levanto los 6 w que da el c1971 , mas separaba las espiras y levantaba asi que la puentie y salieron 6w en vez de 4.5w como salian antes , calculo que levanto mas armonicos pero necesitaba que largue los 6w , como siempre gracias por todo y un fuerte abrazo daniel


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> si recuerdo el viejo truco que me enseñaste no me acuero si es larga o corta cuando sube la potencia al meterle una ferrita o destornillador por dentro , ayer le saque la mejor potencia al pll de 5w anulando una bobina del filtro de salida levanto los 6 w que da el c1971 , mas separaba las espiras y levantaba asi que la puentie y salieron 6w en vez de 4.5w como salian antes , calculo que levanto mas armonicos pero necesitaba que largue los 6w , como siempre gracias por todo y un fuerte abrazo daniel


Bueno desafortunadamente un wattimetro mostra la suma de la portadora principal mas las harmonicas desa (incluso esas son altamentes indesejables por molestar otros servicios de telecomunicaciones ) , asi lo mas correcto es cuando possible enpleyar un analizador de espectros correctamente conectado  a la salida por meo de un atenuador de RF para ayustar y avaliar la pureza de salida de nuestros transmissores   
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Nov 13, 2015)

lastima que los analizadores de espectro en tiempo real  salen tan caros , ya le voy a hacer una atenuacion al que uso en la pc y de la salida de pezca de rf de la carga fantasma voy a mirar un poco los armonicos , si me sale bien te comento los resultados


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 14, 2015)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> lastima que los analizadores de espectro en tiempo real  salen tan caros , ya le voy a hacer una atenuacion al que uso en la pc y de la salida de pezca de rf de la carga fantasma voy a mirar un poco los armonicos , si me sale bien te comento los resultados


Lastima es NO morar en EEUU o Europa donde es possible conpra en Ebay un espectro ya viejito pero funcionando a un precio $$ bien justo ( ejelente relación costo /beneficio )    
Actualmente los Espectros con banda hasta 1GHz ya tienem precios mas bajos aun  porque los mas preferidos son los de mas alta envergadura (decenas de GHz).
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## matias2504 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hola gente del foro como van ?  tengo en mi poder un mrf316  segun datasheet es el mismo que el 317,quiero hacer este amplificador 
http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/Amplifier NoTune 100W (mrf317)/

como lo ven ??? es confiable,ademas queria que me saquen la duda con respecto a los capacitores de la salida denominados mq y hq o sea que tipo de capacitores son y si en verdad soportan la potencia de rf que dice tener el circuito.

Saludos y gracias !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2017)

Hola caro Don matias2504 , los capacitores "HQ" son "High Qualit" do tipo "Chip ATC" (American Tecnologies Ceramics) , veer mejor en : http://www.atceramics.com/
Son capacitores ceramicos de altissima gamma para uso en RF , pero desafortunadamente son muy raros y igualmente caros $$$(dispendiosos).
Te dejo aca la roja de datos técnicos del MRF316 y puedes tentar armar lo circuito de testes proposto por lo fabricante resintonizando los capacitores y inductores de las Red de adaptación de inpedancias de entrada y salida.
Te recomendo NO sacar mas que los 80W prometidos pelo fabricante de modo a NO incorrer en lo riesgo de muerte prematura del transistor conponente ese tan caro $$.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lahmun (Jul 22, 2018)

Todavía no, solo actualizo.

Prueba


----------



## lahmun (Jul 23, 2018)

debidamente notificado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## lahmun (Jul 24, 2018)

Prueba


----------



## gallego221 (Jul 27, 2018)

El lineal de *é*sta revista, yo lo compr*é* por el año 1998. Tira 150 watt mas o menos. Era de quemarse rápido. Recuerdo que hab*í*a q*ue* prender el ex*c*itador que era un tx de 4.5 *W*att (bfq43) esperar unos 15 seg y reci*é*n arrancarlo al lineal. Usaba un transformador gigante pero gigante, tanto q*ue* parec*í*a un cargador de bater*í*as. Para la potencia q*ue* tiraba consum*í*a mucha energia y los c*o*oler gigantes hac*í*an un ruido, no daba pa*ra* tenerlo en el estudio *por* asi decirlo. Y en aquel año costaba literalme*n*te 100 dolares cada transistor. Cab*í*a en dos gabinetes tipo caja. Uno el lineal y otro la fuente. Mi opinión creo q*ue* no lo vale. Va mas si necesita ese transformador q*ue* repito era giganteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Perd*ó*n, cuando se quem*ó* por una vez mas, literalmente lo tir*é* a la basura. Hoy q*ue* vuelvo con el hobi me arrepiento. *Por* lo menos el transformador hoy me ser*í*a muy util y los gabinetes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2018)

gallego221 dijo:


> El lineal de *é*sta revista, yo lo compr*é* por el año 1998. Tira 150 watt mas o menos. Era de quemarse rápido. Recuerdo que hab*í*a q*ue* prender el ex*c*itador que era un tx de 4.5 *W*att (bfq43) esperar unos 15 seg y reci*é*n arrancarlo al lineal. Usaba un transformador gigante pero gigante, tanto q*ue* parec*í*a un cargador de bater*í*as. Para la potencia q*ue* tiraba consum*í*a mucha energia y los c*o*oler gigantes hac*í*an un ruido, no daba pa*ra* tenerlo en el estudio *por* asi decirlo. Y en aquel año costaba literalme*n*te 100 dolares cada transistor. Cab*í*a en dos gabinetes tipo caja. Uno el lineal y otro la fuente. Mi opinión creo q*ue* no lo vale. Va mas si necesita ese transformador q*ue* repito era giganteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> Perd*ó*n, cuando se quem*ó* por una vez mas, literalmente lo tir*é* a la basura. Hoy q*ue* vuelvo con el hobi me arrepiento. *Por* lo menos el transformador hoy me ser*í*a muy util y los gabinetes.


Lastima que tengas pinchado a la basura , senon podrias brindarnos con fotos dese lineal.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gallego221 (Jul 27, 2018)

En aquella *é*poca ten*í*a 18 años. Hoy mas de 40. Me qued*ó* el recuerdo lindo d*e* transmitir de noche, de yapar con caños de luz el mastil, de esa antena q*ue* se cayo un mill*ó*n de veces. Y q*ue* estaba mas chueca q*ue* los locutores. Pasar m*ú*sica em casseteeeeeeeee. De transmitir para año nuevo y los vecinos se acerquen para mandar saludos y tra*í*an morfi y bebidas. De la veZ q*ue* no dimos un premio y el suertudo n*os* rob*ó* en vivo un cd y sali*ó* corriendo *por* la calle ajajajajajajjaajaj


----------



## lahmun (Jul 27, 2018)

Muestra 1KW


----------



## lahmun (Jul 29, 2018)

Hola Buenos días, encuentra archivos adjuntos, que Schematic RVR 300Watt, espero que esto te ayude, si quieres construirlo. 
(Code: RFW - DPK 16426 - ISTN).


----------



## gallego221 (Ago 13, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Cuando entras a "jugar" con potencia, las cosas cambian...te cuento un verídico....se desconecta la conexión del secundario del transformador de alimentación del amplificador al puente rectificador(mal soldado o puesto con terminales grimpeados y por la temperatura dilatan, etc, etc).
> No hay +B en el amplificador y la señal que estas monitoriando locamente no recibe "aparentemente" (ya que tenes 30W entrando al amplificador) diferencia apreciable. Algo de potencia de los 30W del excitador pasan por el transistor y alcanzan a llegar a la antena por lo que todavía hay *aire.*
> Imagina que pasa....Protección de ROE de antena *"non hay" ya que antena esta OK. *
> 
> Ric.


A mi me paso exactamente como lo cuentas, compre por el año 1999 este lineal de 150 que usa un 2c2630 y dos mrf317. Pero el que tuve no usaba transformador como veo en las fotos que subieron, era placa y trimer ceramicos gigantes. En mi caso y mas de una vez se me quemaron los mrf317 y solo me entere que no salia potencia cuando perdia alcanze final alla a lo lejos, dado q*ue* el excitador seguia tirando y excitando al 2cs. La verdad que como era barrial a mi zona llegaba bien y de chisme me enteraba que perdia potencia.


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Ago 30, 2018)

Hola a todos voy a comentar algo que creo nadie dijo, las bobinas del filtro de salida del circuito original publicado, deberian estar colocadas a 90 grados una de la otra, cosa que no veo en el PDF publicado, no me fio mucho de ese diseño.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 31, 2018)

No se especifica mente en esta publica ion pero si esta comentado al menos por mi, en mas de una oportunidad.

La alternativa si van a estar en linea, es bobinarlas en sentido distintos las que se encuentran contiguas.

Ese diseño(el del primer mensaje) se publico en una revista(Nueva Electronica, versión Española de Nuova Electronica, Italiana) que se caracterizo por publicar diseños bien documentados y realizables, tanto que el sintetizador de FM de 800 canales de esa revista se comercializo aquí en Argentina clonado por distintas empresas.


Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elektroduende (May 3, 2019)

Yo lo construí hacia 1991, el proyecto entero, o sea sintetizador lx 492, linial de 10w que lo recuerdo muy fácil, tiempo después se publicó otro de 15w que servía también para excitar el de 200w, el codificador estéreo y este linial de 200w

Los recuerdos que tengo es que me costó mucho trabajo conseguir las piezas, nunca lo compré porque era para una radio libre de fm de Oviedo y el kit costaba unas 75 mil pesetas (5 millones y medio de cruzeiros) yo lo armé sin comprar el kit y estuve meses para juntar todas las piezas que conseguí finalmente gracias a unos compañeros de la escuela técnica de telecomunicaciones de Valladolid

Los mrf317 se encontraban fácil pero costaban unas 13 mil pesetas (977.000 cruzeiros) cada uno, pasaba pánico cuando lo ajusté

La revista mandaba ajustarlo con 5w y recuerdo que use una emisora ayama de 4w que subiéndole algo la tensión daba casi los 5 pero había que tenerla abierta con un ventilador porque al calentarse bailaba lo suyo de frecuencia, como por supuesto no tenía analizador de espectro lo ajusté usando un multimetro analógico IC en (A), mi medidor de roe/swr que era de cb pero funcionaba hasta 150 mhz y un receptor que me servía de monitor para cuando el linial autooscilaba

Recuerdo que me tiré cerca de 1h para ajustarlo y conseguí ajustarlo bien

No recordaba lo de que los transistores petaban facilmente pero es cierto que en la radio acabó estropeandose, aunque lo achaqué a temas de roe, la emisora usaba una ground plane de 5/8 que estaba ajustada a la frecuencia de emisión, 105 fm, pensé que al subir tanto la potencia (normalmente emitiamos con un emisor mono de 40w) igual se había ido la roe por las nubes

Lo que nunca me fijé es que daba solo 150 w según la revista podía dar incluso hasta 250 w, lo que si recuerdo es que ajustándolo me costó mucho que el watimetro marcase los 200, pero no recuerdo a cuanto llegué

El estéreo era muy malo, daba mucho soplido de fondo y casi no merecía la pena ponerlo, en cuanto al aumento de potencia tampoco lo aprovechamos mucho porque estaba la antena en el tejado de un edificio de 3 pisos, al final volvimos a usar el equipo de 40w que daba menos problemas


----------



## bimac (Nov 2, 2020)

Yo también construí este lineal en 1990, el cual sigue funcionando en una emisora de ámbito local, es cierto que se calienta bastante. El excitador y  el lineal ocupan todo un rack y otra caja  para la fuente con un transformador.
Se van haciendo mantenimientos cada X tiempo para la limpieza y cambio de ventiladores, actualmente hay la posibilidad de modificar la fuente de regulación lineal por una conmutada  y alojarla en el rack del transmisor.
Nunca hemos tenido ningún problema con el lineal, solo por temas de temperatura, ya que lo apuramos bastante, el final esta modificado y en lugar de llevar el 2N6166 como excitador de los dos MRF317 monta un BLY94 con los cambios necesarios en polarización , etc.
El lineal esta excitado con 4W, y es un tanto delicado con el tema de tensión de alimentación, en nuestro caso, lo alimentamos con una tensión máxima de 22V y tenemos un consumo en el amperímetro instalado de 11A, creo que  es lo máximo que se le puede sacar con garantías.
Todos aquellos que se han cargado finales es seguramente o por exceso de tensión, temperatura por ROE o por falta de ventilación, os lo puedo asegurar, el nuestro lleva trabajando 40 años una barbaridad, pero hay que darle cariño.
El excitador es el segundo que utilizamos, el primero era de la marca SATELESA  de 5W con problemas de estabilidad por temperatura y muy poco flexible en el cambio de frecuencias (te lo ajustaba el servicio técnico ) ahora monta un excitador de la firma pcs-electronics, ajustable  digitalnente entre 4 y 15W fantástico, no se ha movido de su frecuencia nada, maravilloso.
Esta instalado con una par de antenas de polarización vertical tipo T, yo lo considero un buen lineal y fiable.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 3, 2020)

bimac dijo:


> Yo también construí este lineal en 1990, el cual sigue funcionando en una emisora de ámbito local, es cierto que se calienta bastante. El excitador y  el lineal ocupan todo un rack y otra caja  para la fuente con un transformador.
> Se van haciendo mantenimientos cada X tiempo para la limpieza y cambio de ventiladores, actualmente hay la posibilidad de modificar la fuente de regulación lineal por una conmutada  y alojarla en el rack del transmisor.
> Nunca hemos tenido ningún problema con el lineal, solo por temas de temperatura, ya que lo apuramos bastante, el final esta modificado y en lugar de llevar el 2N6166 como excitador de los dos MRF317 monta un BLY94 con los cambios necesarios en polarización , etc.
> El lineal esta excitado con 4W, y es un tanto delicado con el tema de tensión de alimentación, en nuestro caso, lo alimentamos con una tensión máxima de 22V y tenemos un consumo en el amperímetro instalado de 11A, creo que  es lo máximo que se le puede sacar con garantías.
> ...



Muy buen testimonio el tuyo, la verdad es que yo no lo veo mal el curcuito pero cuando se entra a trabajar con "potencia" hay que tener en cuenta todas esas variables... ventilación ROE, en resumen, son aspectos que cuidándolos y tratando bien el equipo, sin forzarlo ni someterlo a condiciones límite pueden ser vitales. Quizás, lo único que veo malo es encontrar hoy en día el MRF317 original... no se ni si se seguirá fabricando. Se que una empresa de EE UU llamada ASI fabrica transistores de RF "obsoletos" pero son carísimos.

De PCSElectronics, no tengo buenas cosas que decir, son equipos electrónicamente bien diseñados pero en mecanizado muy "chapuceros". En una emisora tenemos un amplificador de 600 W el cual ha dado muchos problemas pese a no tenerlo trabajando al 100 %, problemas con sus 8 ventiladores (cosa que me parece excesiva y es que hacen un ruido infernal), ruido, consumos eléctricos... aunque con tu equipo de 15 dando tan sólo 4 no creo que tengas problema alguno. Curioso lo de SATELESA, nunca había escuchando esa marca, lo único que encuentro en google en referencia a esta marca en una emisora municipal en Olula del Río, hablas de inestabilidades... ¿No era PLL el equipo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Muy buen testimonio el tuyo, la verdad es que yo no lo veo mal el curcuito pero cuando se entra a trabajar con "potencia" hay que tener en cuenta todas esas variables... ventilación ROE, en resumen, son aspectos que cuidándolos y tratando bien el equipo, sin forzarlo ni someterlo a condiciones límite pueden ser vitales. Quizás, lo único que veo malo es encontrar hoy en día el MRF317 original... no se ni si se seguirá fabricando. Se que una empresa de EE UU llamada ASI fabrica transistores de RF "obsoletos" pero son carísimos.
> 
> De PCSElectronics, no tengo buenas cosas que decir, son equipos electrónicamente bien diseñados pero en mecanizado muy "chapuceros". En una emisora tenemos un amplificador de 600 W el cual ha dado muchos problemas pese a no tenerlo trabajando al 100 %, problemas con sus 8 ventiladores (cosa que me parece excesiva y es que hacen un ruido infernal), ruido, consumos eléctricos... aunque con tu equipo de 15 dando tan sólo 4 no creo que tengas problema alguno. Curioso lo de SATELESA, nunca había escuchando esa marca, lo único que encuentro en google en referencia a esta marca en una emisora municipal en Olula del Río, hablas de inestabilidades... ¿No era PLL el equipo?


Hola a todos , lo MRF317 es un transistor arquiantiguo , me recuerdo de una revista electronica datada de 1978 anunciando ese transistor como todo hecho en Oro internamente !
Actualmente con los modernos transistores MosFet de tecnologia LDMOS disponibles en lo mercado especializado las cosas facilitaran y mucho , por ejenplo hay tipos como lo MRF6V2300NB con una ganancia de  23 dB ( 200X) o mas aun en un unico transistor contra miseros 10dB (10X) de un MRF317 ( y eso cuando bien adaptado su inpedancias ) , Jajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 3, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , lo MRF317 es un transistor arquiantiguo , me recuerdo de una revista electronica datada de 1978 anunciando ese transistor como todo hecho en Oro internamente !
> Actualmente con los modernos transistores MosFet de tecnologia LDMOS disponibles en lo mercado especializado las cosas facilitaran y mucho , por ejenplo hay tipos como lo MRF6V2300NB con una ganancia de  23 dB ( 200X) o mas aun en un unico transistor contra miseros 10dB (10X) de un MRF317 ( y eso cuando bien adaptado su inpedancias ) , Jajajajajajajaja
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


La verdad es que la tecnología avanza mucho.

Cuento una experiencia y de hecho, iba a crear un hilo en el foro, compré en aliexpress un módulo PLL con el BH1415 que da 50 mW, el estéreo con poca separación pero la pureza espectral muy buena, excelente comparado con los transmisores DDS que se están poniendo de moda y que son un generador de basura.

Ese modulo, del que pongo fotos, le he logrado sacar casi 5 W, la salida del módulo a un 2SC2237 obtenido de un radioteléfono antiguo de desguace y ya con 1 W, a un 2N3914 que dará 4 W...
Con un transistor LDMOS o un mosfet tipo RD15 la potencia obtenida será mucho mayor con un único paso amplificador. Eso si, transistores delicados y muy sensibles a la ESD, algo a lo que los bipolares NPN no son tan "sensibles".


----------



## bimac (Nov 4, 2020)

​


Andrxx dijo:


> Curioso lo de SATELESA, nunca había escuchando esa marca, lo único que encuentro en google en referencia a esta marca en una emisora municipal en Olula del Río, hablas de inestabilidades... ¿No era PLL el equipo?


El excitador de SATELESA no era PLL va con un cristal de cuarzo y por multiplicacion, estaba montado en el equipo en una zona donde los cambios de temperatura estacionales son muy grandes desde los 2 o 3 grados en invierno a los 39 en verano, es en estas franjas donde teníamos problemas, de todas formas tampoco se quedaba quietecito en la frecuencia ajustada 99.3. con el actual esta ahí siempre. Entiendo que como no se toma una muestra de la frecuencia de salida las variaciones de los componentes por temperatura se ivan sumando y al final la desviación era importante.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , lo MRF317 es un transistor arquiantiguo , me recuerdo de una revista electronica datada de 1978 anunciando ese transistor como todo hecho en Oro internamente !
> Actualmente con los modernos transistores MosFet de tecnologia LDMOS disponibles en lo mercado especializado las cosas facilitaran y mucho , por ejenplo hay tipos como lo MRF6V2300NB con una ganancia de  23 dB ( 200X) o mas aun en un unico transistor contra miseros 10dB (10X) de un MRF317 ( y eso cuando bien adaptado su inpedancias ) , Jajajajajajajaja


Entiendo lo que comentas de los Mosfet, el propio excitador que utilizamos ahora monta uno que da 15W,   que es una maravilla, pero en los años 80/90 no había otra cosa, y pese a que están mucho mas asequibles hoy las etapas de potencia,  en nuestro caso funciona con 0 problemas, no esta la economía para  tirar cohetes.
Otro problema sera el día que se estropee algún final de los MRF317, se que no hay originales y los pocos carísimos, no se que resultado dan las copias chinas, al pareces no hablan nada bien de ellas pero tendría que probar alguna., alguien ha probado alguno?
De todas formas estos finalesw ya eran muy caros en su momento, recuerdo que el MRF317 costaba 24000pts y el BLY94 sobre 8000pts.
Hay una empresa en Rep. Checa que tienen muy buen material  se llama PCS-Electronic, aquí es donde compramos el excitador, y os puedo garantizar que va de maravilla, disponen de componentes, kit para ensambladores de equipos, antenas, cable de RF profesional, RDS, generadores estereo en formato kit  de placa montada, una autentica fiesta para los amantes de la FM.


----------



## elektroduende (Feb 26, 2021)

bimac dijo:


> Hay una empresa en Rep. Checa que tienen muy buen material  se llama PCS-Electronic, aquí es donde compramos el excitador, y os puedo garantizar que va de maravilla, disponen de componentes, kit para ensambladores de equipos, antenas, cable de RF profesional, RDS, generadores estereo en formato kit  de placa montada, una autentica fiesta para los amantes de la FM.



Y tiene antenas tanto dipolo como gp de 1/4 de onda muy baratas, por unos 40 euros, oí de gente que había tenido problemas con esa empresa que los paquetes no les llegaban a lo mejor todas las piezas y faltaba alguna cosa, no se si será verdad o rumores

Lo del estéreo he visto placas montadas en esa web y en la de veronica que te valen 40 y pico euros y vienen montados y ajustados, solo tienes que ponerles la caja y la alimentación, y seguro que tirarán mejor que los de nueva electrónica

El MRF 317 la ultima vez que pregunté por él fue a finales de los 90 y costaba unas 13 mil pesetas

Lo de modificar el excitador de los MRF 317 del lineal lx 392 de 200w de nueva electrónica por un BLY94 ¿que ventaja tenía?


----------



## bimac (Feb 26, 2021)

La utilización del BLY 94, fue por que no localizábamos fácilmente el 2c2630 y ademas era muy frágil. El BLY94, es mas robusto, pero también necesita más señal de entrada, se puede llegar a excitar hasta con 10W.
Ahora mismo estamos remodelándo el equipo,  toda la alimentacion con Fuentes conmutadas, reajuste, ventiladores nuevos, latiguillos de excitador a etapa final con RG142, entrada de modulación con cable coaxial, cableado de alimentación nuevo, etc, 
Nosotros estamos excitando el ampli con 8W y esta dando al rededor de 150W con un consumo de 14A.
Eso si, es una tochana de grande,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 26, 2021)

bimac dijo:


> La utilización del BLY 94, fue por que no localizábamos fácilmente el 2c2630 y ademas era muy frágil. El BLY94, es mas robusto, pero también necesita más señal de entrada, se puede llegar a excitar hasta con 10W.
> Ahora mismo estamos remodelándo el equipo,  toda la alimentacion con Fuentes conmutadas, reajuste, ventiladores nuevos, latiguillos de excitador a etapa final con RG142, entrada de modulación con cable coaxial, cableado de alimentación nuevo, etc,
> Nosotros estamos excitando el ampli con 8W y esta dando al rededor de 150W con un consumo de 14A.
> Eso si, es una tochana de grande,


Hola a todos, caro Don bimac se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias subir fotos dese Lineal enpleyando lo transistor BLY94?
Te pregunto eso porque tengo ese mismo transisor disponible en mi manos y serias barbaro puder utilizarlos 
!Muchas gracias de antemano!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## bimac (Feb 26, 2021)

La única foto que tengo del equipo, ahora aquí disponibl,e es con el equipo abierto y solo se aprecia la el radiador, comentarte que la placa donde esta montado es la original de la revista Radio Electrónica, un compi puso el enlace,  desde ahí la puedes descargar. Aparecen esquema, pcb y dibujo más o menos aproximado a la realidad. Para montar el BLY en la placa tienes que hacer un poco mas grande el alojamiento y modificar también la sujeción en el radiador, también tendrás que hacer  los cambios necesarios en  la polarización.


Justo en la parte de arriba del radiador,  se aprecia el rebaje efectuado con la fresadora para poder atornillar el BLY94.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 26, 2021)

bimac dijo:


> La única foto que tengo del equipo, ahora aquí disponibl,e es con el equipo abierto y solo se aprecia la el radiador, comentarte que la placa donde esta montado es la original de la revista Radio Electrónica, un compi puso el enlace,  desde ahí la puedes descargar. Aparecen esquema, pcb y dibujo más o menos aproximado a la realidad. Para montar el BLY en la placa tienes que hacer un poco mas grande el alojamiento y modificar también la sujeción en el radiador, también tendrás que hacer  los cambios necesarios en  la polarización.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262993
> Justo en la parte de arriba del radiador,  se aprecia el rebaje efectuado con la fresadora para poder atornillar el BLY94.


!Bueno, a principio pense que lo transistor BLY94 habian reenplazados los transistores MRF317 y NO lo exitador  2N6166 !
!En todo caso muchissimas gracias por la atencción !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 1, 2021)

Hola, el circuito descrito por Don Daniel al comienzo lo armé pero sin buenos resultados. Recuerdo que calentaba mucho los transistores y debió ser por la mala adaptación de impedancia que quizás por alguna diferencia de materiales con respecto a quien diseñó el circuito. También pudo ser error del diseño de la placa que por el momento no tebia más tecnología que un lápiz y placas de fibra. Fue uno de los primeros intentos de sobrepasar los 100 watts en amplificadores de rf y que al no tener un analizador de espectro es incierto el resultado. Hay poca posibilidad de sacar algo positivo sin tener ese instrumento. 
Por suerte hoy podríamos con poco dinero tener instrumentación básica sabiendo que es una referencia aproximada a lo real de lo que estamos experimentando. No deja de ser suficiente si lo nuestro es recreación.
Resumiendo Don Daniel.... no sé si ese circuito hace lo que dice. Sin desmerecer o dudar de quienes pudieron lograrlo, en mi poca experiencia de hace años, no logré mucho pero también no tenía más que un medidor de potencia que vaya a saber uno si era real lo que me marcaba la aguja.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 1, 2021

Les comparto un amplificador que valdria la pena experimentar ya que da buen resultado y no requiere mucho ajuste, consumo bajo, temperatura aceptable y se puede encontrar relativamente fácil en China y otros países.

New video by jogyweb Transmisores FM

el circuito esta disponible en la red buscando como pcb elenos 150 y también en foros de electronica

Elenos clone

Saludos


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 2, 2021)

Está estupendo el lineal bimac, supongo que esa zona pequeña de la izq (donde sale la pantalla) es el emisor de 4w que supongo que emitirá con la señal en estéreo

hoy si alguien quiere montar el lineal sería una buena idea hacer eso mismo, mejor que armar el lx 492, el lineal de 10 w y el estéreo que no valía para nada, yo es lo que haría, desde luego hoy no me molesto ni 2 segundos en armar otro encoder tan malo como el lx 267

Este lineal que lo comprasteis entero a nueva electrónica supongo, porque yo conseguí las piezas y nos costó años, había 3 ó 4 muy puñeteras

Pues en 1990 debía costar sobre las 75 mil pelas, a finales de los 90 que todavía se vendía pedían 96 mil, hoy creo que tienen unos nuevos y ya no lo venden


----------



## bimac (Mar 3, 2021)

El lineal se montó sobre los años 80 y solo compramos el circuito impreso, lo demás se fue comprando en tiendas poco a poco. Tardamos entre 4 y 6 meses en tener todos los componentes, a veces por temas  económicos y otras por dificultad en localizarlas, una de ellas fue ese 2N6166.
Como no lo localizábamos tuvimos que correr el riesgo y montar BLY, en aquellos años costaba 8000 Pts. Durante la puesta en marcha y el ajuste fue  terrorífico,  teníamos muy pocos medios  y cualquier error  era dilapidar un montón de dinero.
Ahora tal como comente esta entregando sobre 150 W ,  con dos dipolos verticales.
El codificador stereo y el limitador  es exterior al equipo, son de la firma Broadcast Warehouse, en formato kit pues salia mas económico. El RDS es de Pira.cz
​


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 3, 2021)

Buenas tardes, buen trabajo que resume lo que llevo años diciendo, que ya en las emisoras no quedan técnicos de verdad que conozcan a fondo los equipos, lo que a la larga es beneficioso ya que reduce fallos y ahorra dinero en vez de comprar equipos "supermegasofisticados" y gastar un dineral en enviarlos a reparar ya que su tecnología es tan compleja que "en casa" es imposible darles mantenimiento. Ya ni digamos los transistores MOSFET o LDMOS, tan costosos y delicados.

El BLY94 es un buen sustituto del 2N6166 y me atrevería a decir que el 2N5643 sería hasta un sustituto perfecto que por cierto, todavía está disponible en mouser fabricado por ASI, ese trabaja con una Vce de 28 V y da 40 W no 50 como el BLY94 pero creo que en una situación límite sería un buen sustituto teniendo en cuenta que los BLY cada día son más costosos y dificiles de conseguir.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 3, 2021)

En mi opinión, si son emisoras comerciales, no se les puede pagar lo que un técnico calificado saca por "cuenta propia" trabajando y por eso solo tienen algún "Técnico" lectores de indicadores y algún soldador/reparador de fichas/cables conexiones varias y poco mas.

Antiguamente se tenían laboratorios de reparación con personal capacitado, repuestos e instrumental pero hoy en día ese "lujo" solo se lo puede dar una empresa, repartición grande.


----------



## bimac (Mar 4, 2021)

Siempre ha sido un gran dilema,  la reparación de los equipos. Para mi lo mas lógico es que si es posible económicamente, y se tiene una equipo de repuesto, lo mejor es llevarlo a fabrica, nadie conoce mejor ese equipo, pero si el equipo es auto-construido lo mejor es repararlo en el taller, de nuevo nadie conoce mejor ese equipo, que el que lo monto.

Una cosa con la que siempre se ha tenido que luchar , por parte de las radios pequeñas, es el elevado precio de cualquier equipo  de marca  de la cadena de transmisión., los precios siempre han sido intratables. 

Quizás ahora hay alguna posibilidad mas asequible, pero a la  que tocas marcas empezamos a poner ceros al precio. Un codificador estereo, un RDS, eran intocables, es ahora que la tecnología nos ha puesto al alcance estos equipos a precios mas razonables.

Para nosotros el ultimo reto ha sido tener un sonido razonablemente bueno,  siempre comparando con las cadenas de radio de primera, si vas a buscar un buen DSP , Orban, Omnia, etc son in alcanzables en formato Rack.
El gran reto " Buen equipo, buen sonido, máximo alcance y barato"


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 4, 2021)

Asi es Don bimac , lo mismo si pasa con equipos de testes y medidas donde sienpre fueron de precios proibitivos a la gran maioria que si dedica a ese ramo da Electronica.
Mismo los de "segunda mano" tanbien tiene un bueno valor economico agregado!
Afortunadamente la tecnologia anda a pasos largos subindo a lo cielo con su " decenas de Gigahercios"  y asi muchos equipos mas "viejitos"  estan si quedando "obsoletos" , asi su priecio de comercio cae bien!
Hay tanbien nuevos equipos de teste y medidas de origen Chinos , son equipos  genericos que son verdaderos clones de los Alta Gama ya  con precios bien razonables si conparado a los "originales".
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 4, 2021)

bimac dijo:


> El lineal se monto sobre los años 80 y solo compramos el circuito impreso, lo demás se fue comprando en tiendas poco apoco. Tardamos entre 4 y 6 meses en tener todos los componentes, aveces por temas  económicos y otras por dificultad en localizarlas, una de ellas fue ese puñetero  2N6166.
> Como no lo localizábamos tuvimos que correr el riesgo y montar BLY, en aquellos años costaba 8000 Pts. Durante la puesta en marcha y el ajuste fue  terrorífico,  teníamos muy pocos medios  y cualquier error  era dilapidar un montón de dinero.
> Ahora tal como comente esta entregando sobre 150W ,  con dos dipolos verticales.
> El codificador stereo y el limitador  es exterior al equipo, son de la firma Broadcast Warehouse, en formato kit pues salia mas económico. El RDS es de Pira.cz
> ​Ver el archivo adjunto 263320



Yo lo terminé en el 91 y nos costó mucho encontrar algunas piezas, ya no recuerdo cuales pero lo que si recuerdo es que en Asturias no encontrabas las piezas en los comercios ni pidiéndolas, y de aquella teníamos varias tiendas de electrónica bastante buenas, hoy ya casi no queda nada

Yo con el montaje y ajuste no lo pasé tan mal, sabía que corría riesgos, de hecho antes ya había montado un lineal con un MRF317, el que sale en la nº1 de nueva electrónica, no se si lo conoces, da 60 w y está pensando para 145 mhz aunque también se puede usar en 88-108 modificándole una bobina

Buen medidor de roe/w por cierto, el Daiwa CN901, de 1,8 a 200 mhz si no recuerdo mal y creo que aguanta 1 ó 2 Kw

Yo me conseguí un telecom sx 601 (que también los monta diamond, maas y alguna otra) dos sondas una de 1,8-160 mhz y otra de 140-525 mhz y 200w de potencia (aunque tiene un botón para subir a 1 Kw)


----------



## bimac (Mar 5, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> Yo lo terminé en el 91 y nos costó mucho encontrar algunas piezas, ya no recuerdo cuales pero lo que si recuerdo es que en Asturias no encontrabas las piezas en los comercios ni pidiéndolas, y de aquella teníamos varias tiendas de electrónica bastante buenas, hoy ya casi no queda nada
> 
> Yo con el montaje y ajuste no lo pasé tan mal, sabía que corría riesgos, de hecho antes ya había montado un lineal con un MRF317, el que sale en la nº1 de nueva electrónica, no se si lo conoces, da 60 w y está pensando para 145 mhz aunque también se puede usar en 88-108 modificándole una bobina
> 
> ...


Hoy como bien dices, es muy dificil localizar material,  algunas empresas muy especializadas por internet  y poco mas.

Aun tienes el lineal en marcha? Que potencia le pudiste sacar?
A nosotros este lineal nos ha ido muy bien, yo lo considero un lineal muy robusto, ha aguantado lo indecible y ni un solo problema, eso si es una tochana de grande y chupa amperios a lo grande.

Ya empieza a degradarse un poco con el paso de los años, los trimers cerámicos se comienzan a oxidar, a igual que algunas pistas, el BLY94 ha perdido su nomenclatura, el condensador de salida de mica esta oxidado etc, los años no perdonan.

En relación al medidor, la verdad es que hace muy poco que lo tenemos es la versión de 3Kw, antes teníamos un Hansem, sencillo pero a aguantado un montón de años.


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 6, 2021)

bimac dijo:


> Hoy como bien dices, es muy dificil localizar material,  algunas empresas muy especializadas por internet  y poco mas.
> Aun tienes el lineal en marcha? Que potencia le pudiste sacar?
> A nosotros este lineal nos ha ido muy bien, yo lo considero un lineal muy robusto, ha aguantado lo indecible y ni un solo problema, eso si es una tochana de grande y chupa amperios a lo grande.
> Ya empieza a degradarse un poco con el paso de los años, los trimers cerámicos se comienzan a oxidar, a igual que algunas pistas, el BLY94 ha perdido su nomenclatura, el condensador de salida de mica esta oxidado etc, los años no perdonan.
> En relación al medidor, la verdad es que hace muy poco que lo tenemos es la versión de 3Kw, antes teníamos un Hansem, sencillo pero a aguantado un montón de años.



No lo tengo, era propiedad de la emisora y ellos se lo quedaron aunque a ultima hora creo que tenía quemaos los finales

Lo de la potencia no lo recuerdo bien, pero no recuerdo que diera menos de los 200 w, según nueva electrónica le podías sacar incluso 250

Hablando de liniales mira lo que hay ahora montado por 120 euros

DIY KIT Amplificador lineal 250W FM Broadcast 88-108 MHz | eBay

eso sí, requiere una fuente de 50-80 voltios, nunca vi cosa semejante


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2021)

elektroduende dijo:


> No lo tengo, era propiedad de la emisora y ellos se lo quedaron aunque a ultima hora creo que tenía quemaos los finales
> 
> Lo de la potencia no lo recuerdo bien, pero no recuerdo que diera menos de los 200 w, según nueva electrónica le podías sacar incluso 250
> 
> ...


Huuuuum , hasta como 50 Voltios maximos puede sener , ahora alimentar ese Pallet con 80 Voltios , nin en los sueño lo hago eso , Jajajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## bimac (Mar 6, 2021)

La verdad es que esta muy bien de precio, pero como comentáis, eso de alimentarlo con 80V es una pasada, entiendo que para sacar esos 250W, hay que llegar hasta esa barbaridad.  Incluso encontrar fuentes de alimentación que den esa tensión tampoco sera fácil, esa tensión ya empieza a dar respeto.

Lo interesante de ese palet es que ya tiene el filtro de salida y no hay que añadírselo, es un gasto menos en filtro y latiguillo.

El tema es... te puedes fiar da la calidad de la salida de este palet?
Nosotros a ese final no le podemos sacar más de 150W, seguramente el uso del BLY94, nos genera ese perdida, ya que tienes menos ganancia que el 2N6166, la ventaja es que el BLY es mas robusto y el lineal va un poco mas desahogado, de todas formas esta tragando 14A.

Estas ya son potencias importantes y has de tener cuidado donde te metes, por temas legales.


----------



## elektroduende (Mar 8, 2021)

Nah de todos modos 150w está bien y estaba mucho mejor en 1990, no se si estarás en una zona muy poblada pero en Gijón con esa potencia hacías maravillas, cubrías toda la ciudad con una antena en un sitio decente y unos 20w, la primera radio libre que hubo emitía con 40 w

En Radio qk también empezamos con 40w y se llegaba a unos 13 km hoy emiten con más de 300 y no deben cubrir tanto

Lo de ese lineal en efecto, lo de 80v me parece una pasada, aparte que lo dicho, que no es muy fácil encontrar una fuente que de eso

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 8, 2021

Una cosa, si lo he interpretado bien de tu foto lo de abajo es el lineal con el excitador dentro, y lo de arriba la fuente del lineal ¿no?


----------



## bimac (Mar 8, 2021)

Estamos en una zona rural de Girona, pero la banda esta a tope debido a las grandes cadenas que hay en Barcelona y Girona. Estamos cubriendo unos 10 Km debido a temas oro-gráficos.
Teneés alguna idea de cual puede ser el final que monte ese lineal de 250W a 80V? 
Si la parte de arriba es la fuente de alimentación, recientemente se ha modificado con fuentes conmutadas, originalmente montaba una fuente con regulación lineal de 12V 3A  y otra de 20 a 24V a 20A con un transformador monstruoso, era imposible meterlo todo en un rack
El rack de la parte del transmisor lleva un frecuencimetro de lectura real de la frecuencia de salida, sensa la frecuencia a través de una bobina de captación, es un esquema de la pagina de Pira,cz y un circuito de protección de temperatura y de tensión ajustables,  en nuestro caso corta a 24V y a 75º.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 8, 2021)

bimac dijo:


> "Teneés alguna idea de cual puede ser el final que monte ese lineal de 250W a 80V?"


Hola a todos , caro Don bimac jo personalmente creo que sea  un transistor reciclado de algun equipo de transmissón  ya sucatado ( transmissor de TV analogico o una antigua radio base de telefonia celular)  por lo bajo precio $  de venta dese KIT practicado en lo anuncio.
Cuanto a los 80 Voltios de alimentación como ya dice anteriormente nin en los sueños ( o mejor pesadilla) alimentaria ese Pallet con esa tensión aclarada ,y si  como en lo maximo 50 Voltios si queda mas que bueno !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 8, 2021)

Esos amplificadores pallets, se sirven incluso en forma de kit y vienen con MRF136 o MRF9180, pero hablo de memoria...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 8, 2021)

Gatxan dijo:


> Esos amplificadores pallets, se sirven incluso en forma de kit y vienen con MRF136 o MRF9180, pero hablo de memoria...


MRF136 seguramente que no es  por su baja potenzia de salida (30W maximos) , MRF186 es lo mas correcto ,  peeeeero  todos eses transistores aca aclarados  fueran desahollados a andar en 28 Voltios de alimentación!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## bimac (Mar 9, 2021)

Pues el  MRF9180 tampoco, por potencia y por tensión no cuadra con esos 250W a 80V ,  este final es una incógnita. Lo curioso es que este fabricante tiene pagina web donde aparecen una serie de amplificadores, transmisores, cajas rack, etc. pero este lineal no aparece en su web.

Mirar este palet de 250W  por 110€
250W FM pallet amplifier with cheap new NPX LDMOS
No es maravilloso,  ni bonito pero es sumamente pequeño y eficiente 5cmX5cm


----------



## bimac (Abr 28, 2022)

Comparto las ultimas modificaciones realizadas a este lineal, tanto en el rack de alimentación como en la etapa final de potencia.
Como comente en un anterior post, al final se ha cambiado toda la alimentación por F.A. conmutadas, en concreto una de 25 A a 24V ajustable otra de 12V 3A para el oscilador excitador y otra de 12V 10A para elementos auxiliares, como ventiladores, circuitos de protección de temperatura y VCC y frecuencímetro para monitorear la frecuencia de salida.
También se ha retirado el BLY94 y se ha montado un 2N6166 no original, se han cambiado todos los condensadores cerámicos tipo lenteja por condensadores SMD, con dieléctrico especifico para RF y se han cambiado algunos condensadores variables cerámicos por otros nuevos.
Resultados, se calienta todo como un demonio en el infierno, jajja jaaa ,pero estamos sacando lo prometido 200W a 22V una ROE de 1.2 aprox y un consumo de 18A, una barbaridad. Ahora con esta modificación estamos cubriendo en algunos casos sobre 20Km, en otros ,por temas orograficos algo menos. 
Dejo un par de fotos, una del montaje de la F.A y otro del Medidor para certificar esos 200W.
Podíamos haber dedicado ese montante económico a la adquisición de un nuevo lineal, pero la verdad, es que le tengo un cierto cariño a esta antigualla y aposte por darle otra oportunidad. 
La prueba final sera ver si sobrevive al verano, por que la etapa  final, la toques por donde la toques esta quemando, crucemos los dedos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 28, 2022)

bimac dijo:


> Comparto las ultimas modificaciones realizadas a este lineal, tanto en el rack de alimentación como en la etapa final de potencia.
> Como comente en un anterior post, al final se ha cambiado toda la alimentación por F.A. conmutadas, en concreto una de 25 A a 24V ajustable otra de 12V 3A para el oscilador excitador y otra de 12V 10A para elementos auxiliares, como ventiladores, circuitos de protección de temperatura y VCC y frecuencímetro para monitorear la frecuencia de salida.
> También se ha retirado el BLY94 y se ha montado un 2N6166 no original, se han cambiado todos los condensadores cerámicos tipo lenteja por condensadores SMD, con dieléctrico especifico para RF y se han cambiado algunos condensadores variables cerámicos por otros nuevos.
> Resultados, se calienta todo como un demonio en el infierno, jajja jaaa ,pero estamos sacando lo prometido 200W a 22V una ROE de 1.2 aprox y un consumo de 18A, una barbaridad. Ahora con esta modificación estamos cubriendo en algunos casos sobre 20Km, en otros ,por temas orograficos algo menos.
> ...


Fotos del Lineal propriamente dicho con las nuevas modificaciones serian muuuuy bien venidas para apreciación.
!Muchias Gracias!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## bimac (Abr 29, 2022)

Hola Daniel, ahora mismo es imposible subir fotos de la placa del lineal, tendríamos que parar las emisiones y desmontar el equipo.

Piensa que tampoco hay mucha cosa que ver, como dije en mi anterior post, los condensadores de lenteja cerámicos de 500V se han sustituido por SMD,  especializados para RF en todos los sitios posibles y en los que no era posible por medidas físicas, se han cambiado por condensadores de 2 a 3 KV o más, también  se cambiaron los condensadores cerámicos ajustables ARCO por piezas nuevas, estos los pude localizar en Eslovenia, a mas de cambiar el BLY94 por el que debería ir, un 2N6166. Comentar que el BLY94 se ha portado estos 30 años como un campeón, pero si quería conseguir esos 200W  no había mas remedio que volver al montaje original. Algo muy importante, creo para este equipo,  si lo quieres apurar al máximo es tener la menor ROE posible ya que si a la temperatura de funcionamiento, muy alta, le sumamos la disipación de la potencia reflejada, empieza a ser una temeridad.

Quizás un problema que no puedo acabar de solventar es la temperatura que cogen los condensadores variables ARCO ya que son de 300/500V y empiezan a ir muy justos.
Creo haber entendido que pretendías montar uno y no se si ya lo has montado, ya nos dirás.
Un saludo desde Barcelona (Cataluña).

Otra cosa a comentar, se han tenido que modificar algunos valores de capacidad para llegar a una adaptación correcta entre pasos y una máxima salida de potencia, por ejemplo:
Condensador variable C9 valor original 10/60pF  valor montado ARCO 423  16/100pF se ha modificado a ARCO 426 55/250pF.
Condensador de salida de Mica  C24 100pF 500V  modificado a 200pF 1KV.

Los condensadores C19 y C20  también se han modificado a un valor incierto ya que fue fruto de diversas pruebas, hasta llegar a una salida máxima.
Indicar que tanto el C24 como los C19 y C20 al adaptarlos a la salida máxima,  también implicaban una bajada de temperatura en los finales.
Espero que sirva de ayuda o de orientación. 

Comentar también que después de corregir el excitador de PCS con una jaula de faraday  en el oscilador , el equipo sale sin ningún tipo de zumbidos ni ruidos, tan solo un leve soplido de fondo casi imperceptible al aumentar el volumen al máximo del receptor en ausencia de audio.
Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 29, 2022)

Ok ,paciencia entonses , lástima que no fue sacada en tienpo una foto del bendicto lineal tal cual fue de la fuente de alimentación .
!Muchissimas gracias por los datos fornidos de como te fue con los capacitores de adaptación de inpedancias entre pasos y del paso final!
En tienpo : lo que hace calientar los capacitores de las Red de adaptación de inpedancia NO es la tensión de ayslamento y si la curriente de RF que pasa por els .
Una salida para diminuir ese calientamento es poner 2 o mas capacitores en paralelo de modo a dibidir la curriente circulante hermanamente entre els.
Lo valor capacitivo debe sener tal que su paralelo resulte en lo mismo valor del capacitor original del circuito.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


bimac dijo:


> "Indicar que tanto el C24 como los C19 y C20 al adaptarlos a la salida máxima,  también implicaban una bajada de temperatura en los finales."


Eso que dices aca indica que afortunadamente  fue logrado una mejor adaptación de inpedancias entre los Colectores de los dos transistores del paso final con la salida de RF (50 Ohmios) , asi logrando un mejor rendimento (%) con la potenzia consumida de la fuente de alimentación DC .
O sea la potenzia de salida de RF es la potenzia de entrada ( esa consumida de la fuente DC) minus la potenzia dicipada en calor (efecto Joule) .
Portanto cuanto mejor for lo rendimento (%) de salida dese paso final menos ese va si calientar.
Una dica de oro : todos los puntos de tierra o masa de todos los conponentes que conpoen ese Lineal tienem obrigatoriamente que sener cortocircuitado en la tarjeta de circuito inpreso por las dos caras de cubre ( una es lo circuito propriamente dicho , la otra cara es lo plano de tierra o masa)  , y eso es fundamental en los 4 Emissores de los dos transistores del paso final.
!Saludos!


----------



## bimac (Abr 29, 2022)

Si, Daniel, gracias por tu consejo, ya intente montar dos condensadores variables en paralelo pero físicamente el algunos no había espacio.
Para los SMD es muy fácil, esa a sido una de mis soluciones en algunos casos.
Ahora lleva funcionando  un par de meses, pero todavía, aquí no hace calor, ya veremos que pasa en verano. Lo que si he observado en las pruebas efectuadas por temperatura, es que cuando sube mucho de temperatura, tenemos una pequeña bajada de potencia, alrededor de 5/10W después se estabiliza, no se si es algo normal.
Saludos desde Cataluña.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 29, 2022)

Tenperatura alta es enemiga mortal  de la electronica , principalmente para  los semiconductores (Trasistores) .
Te recomendo manter lo mas frio que  possible  for lo dicipador de calor de los transistores de salida de RF , asi garantizando vida longa para els .
ROE baja tanbien es muuuuy bienvenida , OJO en lo ROEimetro sienpre que possible !
!Suerte!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## bimac (Abr 30, 2022)

Hola Daniel, gracias por responder, si todo lo que mencionas es muy cierto, de echo yo creo que este final si tienes mucha ROE es ya muerte segura. Nosotros por lo menos en ese aspecto vamos bien, si te fijas en la foto  del Watimetro veras que tenemos una ROE muy baja, salimos con un par de dipolos de polarización vertical,  a través de un divisor profesional de la firma OMB. El equipo lleva un circuito de protección digital (con Pic),  que asegura una temporización entre  en la conexión del excitador y la etapa de potencia, a más de protecciones por desconexión de la alimentación, al superar los 24V, o una temperatura de 75º, este circuito lo diseñe hace ya algunos años.
Bueno espero que aguante el verano, pero créeme, aparte de un lineal de 200W, es un calefactor, el chorro de aire caliente que sale por el ventilador es impresionante, entiendo que la eficiencia de este lineal tiene que ser muy baja. Fíjate que para sacar 200W de RF, esta consumiendo cerca de 400W, así a ojo un poco más del 50%, lo que te decía, un calefactor.
No estoy demasiado puesto en RF, me siento más cómodo en la electrónica digital, de hay mis dudas.
Un saludo desde Cataluña.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2022)

bimac dijo:


> "No estoy demasiado puesto en RF, me siento más cómodo en la electrónica digital, de hay mis dudas."


Bueno , conmigo ya es zatamente lo revéz , Radiofrequenzia es mi real playa , ya tecnicas digitales NO me guta tanpoco.
!Saludos!


----------



## Andrxx (May 1, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , conmigo ya es zatamente lo revéz , Radiofrequenzia es mi real playa , ya tecnicas digitales NO me guta tanpoco.
> !Saludos!


Somos dos. 

Hago una apreciación, por experiencia, la ROE aparte de afectar al rendimiento general y ser una desadaptación de impedancias, afecta también al conjunto del circuito de adaptación y componentes en esta área. Hasta los condensadores del filtro paso bajo, soldaduras de las bobinas, etc pueden dañarse por exceso de calor derivado de esa desadaptación. Ojo también a los condensadores electrolíticos de desacoplo de RF en la línea de alimentación, el calor excesivo puede provocar que estos bajen su capacidad, aumenten su ESR o se dañen y provocar inestabilidad en un amplificador de RF en forma de espurias, señal sucia, etc. Cuando vemos esto pensamos en problemas de la señal de origen pero en la práctica me he encontrado casos de condensadores electrolíticos dañados.

Si yo fuera "bimac" preferiría tener el amplificador a menos potencia pero trabajando sin calentarse ni "forzar" antes que hacer que saque más watios pero con calor y mayor consumo. Al fin y al cabo, en radiofrecuencia, la antena lo es todo. Uno puede tener una antena "mala" y emitir con 100 W con un cable degradado por los años y tener el mismo alcance que una emisora con una antena en perfecto estado, afinada de ROE, con cable de altísima calidad y emitiendo con 25 W.


----------



## bimac (May 1, 2022)

Gracias  Daniel y Andrxx por vuestras respuestas, bueno entiendo que si salgo con dos dipolos en T y adaptados por un repartidor OMB y con las estacionarias a 1:2 estoy bien en este aspecto, otra cosa es el cable que es un RG213 militar de unos 50m que ya tiene algunos años pero no hay problema con la ROE creo, ami entender.
Creo mas que el tema de temperatura se debe más a la tecnología del final, transistores  y a la potencia que esta dando 200W a 22V.
También entiendo muy bien la postura de Andrxx en cuanto a la reducción de potencia, pero como sabrás las emisoras de radio, son unas devoradoras de watios, nunca son suficientes los que tienes y siempre quieres más y mas.
En cuanto a las lineas de alimentación y condensadores electrolíticos, esta todo alimentado con fuentes conmutadas nuevas recién puestas por ahí estoy tranquilo.
Entiendo que estoy saliendo bien, tenemos un alcance de 15/20Km a la redonda y en algún punto muy concreto por problemas de oro-grafía algo menos, pero con mis justos conocimientos, creo que esta bien, sino me corregís, por favor. Creo que Andrxx tiene razón en cuanto que ya va muy al limite, pero esquemáticamente y por características del lineal debería llegar a dar esos 200W, no le pienso pedir ni mas ni menos , eso si deberemos tener mucho cuidado con ventiladores y refrigeración del entorno donde esta el equipo. El problema es que esta muy cercano al locutorio y en verano ya solo nos falta el refresco y las tapitas.
Para mi esto de la RF es puñetera a más no poder y mágica, son circuitos sumamente sencillos la mayoría, bobinas, condensadores y transistores, pero... como no afines bien aparecen desajustes, pitos, zumbidos y  rayos y centellas. Encuentra el problema, toda tu teoría electrónica  se pone a prueba.
Por poner un ejemplo, hace unos días leyendo un post de un lineal con problemas, un compi decía en ralación a una foto enviada, que le parecía que había un cable apantalládo y cortado entre la salida del excitador y la entrada al final que no era correcto, yo cuando lo vi pensé exactamente  igual, eso no puede estar ahí, pero.... apareció Don Daniel y dijo... eso es una trampa para el segundo armónico, me quede atónito, no puedo expresar mi sorpresa después de leer eso.
Un saludo a todos, hoy se me a ido un poco la mano con las lineas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 1, 2022)

bimac dijo:


> "Por poner un ejemplo, hace unos días leyendo un post de un lineal con problemas, un compi decía en ralación a una foto enviada, que le parecía que había un cable apantalládo y cortado entre la salida del excitador y la entrada al final que no era correcto, yo cuando lo vi pensé exactamente  igual, eso no puede estar ahí, pero.... apareció Don Daniel y dijo... eso es una trampa para el segundo armónico, me quede atónito, no puedo expresar mi sorpresa después de leer eso."


!Vivendo y apriendendo sinpre mas !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## ricbevi (May 1, 2022)

Perdón que me meta pero ese amplificador posiblemente si lo bajas a 150W o menos, no notaras ninguna diferencia en el receptor; la potencia en cuanto al alcance no es una función lineal( aumento 1W y alcanzo 1x mas de distancia).

La temperatura y los Amperes consumidos bajaran sustancialmente.

Si realmente quieres que se note, pasa a emitir con diez veces la potencia que tienes ahora y allí si lo notaran.

Esa el la razón por la que las instalaciones comerciales, hacen ese tipo de saltos en la potencia y no andan jugando con un par de Watts mas o menos. 

A lo largo de los años me he pasado advirtiendo esto y haciendo líneas de enfasado de amplificadores porque los incrédulos, querían probar con el doble de potencia y "sacarse las dudas", siempre el resultado fue el mismo y terminaban con un solo amplificador.

Para esas distancias 50m de cable y 200W se debe usar Cellflex 1/2" ya que pierdes la mitad(100W) de la potencia que le colocas a la entrada al cable a llegar a la antena.

Se pierden mas de 3dB(o sea la mitad de la potencia) porque el cable según el fabricante tienen a 100MHz una atenuación de 7dB y tu tienes un trecho de 50m o sea 3.5dB de perdías mas los conectores, etc. 

Con un cable coaxil de 1/2" la atenuación se reduce a la mitad.

Gastas una vez cada 10 años o lo que te dure el cable y no todos los días en generar calor y después gastas para sacarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## bimac (May 1, 2022)

Daniel, es cierto que siempre se aprende, pero la RF sorprende mucho por lo puñetera y mágica que es.

Gracias Ricvebi por meterte y dar otro enfoque al problema, en la que también creo que tienes mucha razón. Hay un tema a considerar, este cable y la antena se montaron hace ya unos cuantos años para una potencia de 50W, por aquel entonces, este era el mejor cable que estaba a nuestro alcance o el menos malo al que teníamos acceso, somos una emisora muy sencilla y con recursos muy muy limitados, seguramente como la mayoría. Solamente el distribuidor de 1 entrada  a 2 antenas de la firma OMB ya nos costo un pastizal, pero la verdad es que este divisor ni un solo problema en muchos años. 
Esta claro que en la próxima remodelación esta sera una de las cosas prioritarias, pero por el momento tendremos que aguantar con lo que hay, no es nada fácil ni económico cambiar lo que tenemos. He tomado nota de este cable que me recomiendas y he mirado precios para saber por donde andamos.
Entiendo muy bien la jugada que propones, entre el cambio del cable y la bajada de potencia y la verdad es que podría ser muy ventajosa para la saludad del lineal y  sin perdida de alcance.
Otro problema añadido es que todo esta con conectores PL259, salida transmisor  Watimetro/ROE, divisor se 1 a 2 salidas y antenas.
¿Que posibilidades habría de dejarlo todo  a PL259? Ya me diréis.

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 1, 2022)

Bueno si lo conectores matricula PL259 tuver ayslamento hecho de Téflon no veo problemas dada a la frequencia de una centiena de Megahercios maximo y potenzia de 200Wattios.
Una sugerencia serias cuando possible for canbiar la Antena de 2 para 4 dipolos verticales enpillados.
Cuanto a lo enfasamiento nesesario ese es sensillo y ya fue bien discutido como si hacer aca por eses pagos (Foro) , basta buscar en F22 (Circuitos de Radio).
Poca diferença de potenzia NO es notada en termos de alcançe a la redonda , si quieres doblar tu alcançe tienes que multiplicar tu potenzia irradiada en 4 veses !
Quieres cuadruplicar tu alcançe a la redonda ? , tienes que multiplicar por 16 tu potenzia irradiada !
Como es possible veer lo alcançe anda a lo cuadrado de la potencia.
?Quieres un bueno alcançe a la redonda y no tienes mucha potenzia ? , arme tu Antena en un sitio muuuuy elevado , ondas de VHF andan en linea reta y cuanto mas elevado del solo estuver tu Antena emisora , mas lejos alcanças tu sinal.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## bimac (May 2, 2022)

Gracias Daniel por tu respuesta, esta claro PL259 nuevos de teflon, creo que ahora lo mas importante y si me equivoco me corregís, es cambiar el cable ya que estamos  teniendo muchas perdidas por el y es una pena. Cada vez que pienso en desmontar mástil, antenas etc, se me ponen los pelos de punta.
De momento el mástil instalado no tiene la altura suficiente como para 4 dipolos, aparte de la compra de 2 antenas más y un enfasador nuevo de 1 a 4 salidas. Tampoco creo necesario aumentar mas el alcance, con el que tenemos esta correcto, pero si asegurar la vida del equipo aunque sea bajando un poco la potencia después de cambiar el cable y tener menos perdidas. De momento en 30 años no hemos tenido que cambiar ningún transistor del final  osea,  los dos MRF317 y el BLY94 (ahora cambiado) han estado trabajando sin problemas a 150W de salida.
Gracias de nuevo, un saludo desde Cataluña.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 2, 2022)

Cuando tuver un tienpo libre te recomendo altamente a visitar y leer detenidamente  ese tema aca : Construccion y montaje de una asociación de 4 dipolos verticales  y tanbien ese otro aca : Arnés de enfase con cable de 50 Ohmios .
Ejelente eses temas , quizaz ustedes si anime a armar una Antena para su uso a un precio $$ bien accesible.
!Suerte!


----------



## bimac (May 2, 2022)

Gracias por contestar y por tus consejos Daniel, me leeré el articulo, pero  en el montaje de la antena necesito fiabilidad y durabilidad, pretendo no tener que montar y desmontar toda la estructura muy asidua mente, no es fácil, hay que dejar de transmitir, entrada de humedades o fallas pueden romper el equipo o desajustes.
Sabéis si se puede montar el cable cellflex en conectores PL259, no se si físicamente entra el cable coaxial en el conector, por ejemplo la medida del orificio interno del PL 259 es de 4mm y el conductor interno del cellflex es de 4,8mm así de entrada no entra. ya me diréis si lo habéis montado.
Un saludo.


----------



## J2C (May 2, 2022)

.


Existen conectores específicos para los cables cellflex de 1/2" como por ejemplo *este* (hacer click)


Demás está decir que *San Google*  (hacer click) todo lo tiene.



Salu2.-


----------



## bimac (May 2, 2022)

Ostras... muchas gracias J2C no tenia ni idea, me guardo el enlace, menos mal que nos echáis un cable a los que no estamos puestos en estos menesteres.


----------



## ricbevi (May 2, 2022)

bimac dijo:


> Gracias por contestar y por tus consejos Daniel, me leeré el articulo, pero  en el montaje de la antena necesito fiabilidad y durabilidad, pretendo no tener que montar y desmontar toda la estructura muy asidua mente, no es fácil, hay que dejar de transmitir, entrada de humedades o fallas pueden romper el equipo o desajustes.
> Sabéis si se puede montar el cable cellflex en conectores PL259, no se si físicamente entra el cable coaxial en el conector, por ejemplo la medida del orificio interno del PL 259 es de 4mm y el conductor interno del cellflex es de 4,8mm así de entrada no entra. ya me diréis si lo habéis montado.
> Un saludo.


Si compras un cable de 1/2" de "marca" ejemplo Andrew, el mismo fabricante de cables también tiene conectores para dichos cables aunque los que yo he trabajado son lo N y no PL259. 

En su momento eran caros(U$A 50) en Argentina pero valían la pena porque venían completos con las plantillas de corte, gel anti-humedad, y sobre todo no sobraba ni faltaba nada(medidas y calce perfecto respetando la plantillas de corte).


----------



## bimac (May 2, 2022)

Pues de nuevo muchas gracias, si he visto que no son baratos, unos 10€ aprox, pero es la mejor manera de no tener problemas, como le comentaba a Daniel, no puedes mirarte un euro en la instalación de un sistema radiante, cada vez que pienso que tendremos que bajar y subir todo el sistema para cambiar el cable me pongo malo.
Un saludo desde Cataluña.


----------



## marcelogonzalez (May 3, 2022)

Hola Daniel Lopez... este lineal es un clásico de la revista Nueva Electrónica.  De hecho funciona de maravillas.. yo tenía funcionando en una emisora comunitaria. Por más de 20 años sin ningún inconveniente.. recuerdo que lo alimentaba con 24volts a los 2 mrf317 y lo tenía a 180 Watts funcionando las 24 hs sin inconvenientes..   hasta utilize el diseño del filtro pasa bajos que trae y reslize uno que lo usaba con un lineal similar a m31 con un mrf151g con 300 Watts y de maravilla . Al igual que el sintetizador programable de 800 canales. Los lineales de 15 watts   el de 100 watts con 1 solo mrf317  . El codificador estéreo. Todos de nueva Electrónica.  Recuerdo que los compraba en Radio once Misiones 52 Buenos aires. Que es un local donde se conseguían todos los insumos de rf acá donde vivo...


----------



## bimac (May 3, 2022)

Es grato encontrar a alguien que haya tenido una buena experiencia con este lineal, la mayoría de las opiniones no tuvieron una buena experiencia.
En nuestro caso para sacar esos 200W a habido que pelearse un poco con el y modificar algunos valores de condensadores, ahora actualmente estamos sacando 200W a 22V con 17/18A de consumo, pero ha estado funcionando  30 años a 150W sin problemas.
Lo que si tengo claro es que no es muy recomendable alimentarlo a 24V, en la revista ya dejan claro que es muy arriesgado. Tampoco creo que se puedan sacar esos 200W a 20V como dicen, por lo menos yo, me he peleado mucho con el y no lo he conseguido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 3, 2022)

Hola a todos , debemos recordar que lo segredo de un bueno funcionamento depende directamente de la calidad de los conponentes enpleyados
y tanbien como fueran armados.
Lo correcto ayuste de las redes de adaptación de inpedancias tanbien es una ciencia conpleja rellena de trucos para funcionar bien.
Cuanto a lo calculo del rendimento % final dese Lineal , lo ideal es medir solamente la curriente consumida por los dos transistores finales (MRF317) y multiplicar por la tensión de Colector.
Debemos olvidar lo consumo del paso Driver (2N6166) en ese calculo , su función es excitar correctemente lo paso final y su potencia consumida no debe ser sumada a la potencia final consumida de la fuente DC para fines de calculos de rendimento % .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Sinteresado (Ago 1, 2022)

aure dijo:


> Hola Daniel
> 
> ¡¡¡tienes los componentes de ese ampli del año 1983!!! vaya!!! yo soñaba con ese ampli y aqui en españa cuando preguntaba por esos transistores, no sabian ni lo que eran.
> la verdad que los circuitos de nueva electronica son buenos pero su ejecucion era dificil si no les comprabas a ellos las placas y los componentes ....era carisimo el kit.
> ...


Vaya, cuando iba a secundaria, preguntaba por componentes RF en las tiendas electronicas de Valparaiso  y tampoco sabian que eran.
Si preguntaba por un choque de RF, el tipo me decia "quieres un choque? anda a la autopista y se reia" :s. No sabia si reir o llorar.


----------



## elektroduende (Ago 1, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> Perdón que me meta pero ese amplificador posiblemente si lo bajas a 150W o menos, no notaras ninguna diferencia en el receptor; la potencia en cuanto al alcance no es una función lineal( aumento 1W y alcanzo 1x mas de distancia).
> 
> La temperatura y los Amperes consumidos bajaran sustancialmente.
> 
> ...



Es raro, yo la idea que tenía es que en 100 mhz el de media pulgada perdía 0,5 db por cada 100m de cable

El LMR 400 tiene 4,3 db de perdidas por cada 100m en 100 mhz


Andrxx dijo:


> Al fin y al cabo, en radiofrecuencia, la antena lo es todo. Uno puede tener una antena "mala" y emitir con 100 W con un cable degradado por los años y tener el mismo alcance que una emisora con una antena en perfecto estado, afinada de ROE, con cable de altísima calidad y emitiendo con 25 W.



Esa misma experiencia tengo yo, la gente cree que metiendo mas potencia tienes más alcance y la realidad es que a partir de determinada distancia que es la visual que cubre tu antena ya no hay más alcance, más potencia lo que da es más penetración, que se te oiga mejor en bajos o en sitios donde la señal llega débil pero alcance el mismo


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 1, 2022)

Según este fabricante en 100MHz la atenuación del cable de 1/2" en 100m es de 2.18dB...si sumas las perdidas de los conectores, la mitad de la potencia o mas que entra en la otra punta se pierde en el cable.



Adjunto la hoja de datos.

Lo hay peores de mas de 3dB como este


Debe haber mejores, pero realmente dudo que alguno se acerque a 0.5dB en 100m a esa frecuencia.


----------



## elektroduende (Ago 1, 2022)

Pues entonces será incorrecta la idea que tenía, a mi me lo dijo un instalador profesional de radio, ya se ve que a veces meten la pata

Los conectores pueden perder muy bien otro db, en efecto se acercaría ya a unos 3 db y pico

Pues no tiene tanta diferencia en tema de perdidas con el LMR 400


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 1, 2022)

El LMR400 a esa frecuencia tiene casi 1dB (aprox. 4dB)mas de perdidas a la misma distancia.


----------



## J2C (Ago 1, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> Según *este** fabricante* en 100MHz la atenuación del cable de 1/2" en 100m es de 2.18dB...si sumas las perdidas de los conectores, la mitad de la potencia o mas que entra en la otra punta se pierde en el cable.
> 
> ......



Y si mal no recuerdo en los años 90's se llamaba *Andrew Corporation*  que era un *TOP* en la provisión de parábolas para microondas, guías de onda de 2 a 8 GHz que eran las frecuencias en las que trabajaba la empresa donde me desempeñaba.

Yo no dudaría de lo especificado dado que en las instalaciones a ENTel, Telecom y Telefonica de Argentina se media la pérdida de retorno de guia + iluminador de la parábola exigentes de acuerdo a las recomendaciones de ITU-R.



Salu2.-


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 1, 2022)

Pregunta ,tonta quizás, alguien instala a 100 metros de altura la antena?, o utiliza 100 metros entre transmisor y antena?,  perdonen la interrogante.


----------



## J2C (Ago 1, 2022)

moises calderon dijo:


> Pregunta ,tonta quizás, alguien instala a 100 metros de altura la antena?, o utiliza 100 metros entre transmisor y antena?,  perdonen la interrogante.



En Argentina suele ser normal dado que hay mucha llanura (terreno plano) y es la única forma de obtener altura.

Torres de 70 metros son muy normales para las FM Comunitarias. SI a eso le agregas algo de distancia de equipo a torre no es para nada raro.



Salu2.-


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 1, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> En Argentina suele ser normal dado que hay mucha llanura (terreno plano) y es la única forma de obtener altura.
> 
> Torres de 70 metros son muy normales para las FM Comunitarias. SI a eso le agregas algo de distancia de equipo a torre no es para nada raro.
> 
> ...


Entendido estimado amigo, muchas gracias por la aclaración , pero va mi duda, si el terreno es plano, sin obstáculos, es necesaria tal altura?.


----------



## J2C (Ago 1, 2022)

Y si, piensa en las construcciones de casas, en la terraza, galpones altos (donde entran camiones) con techos de chapa que reflejan las ondas de radio en cualquier dirección, y mas si sobre todo deseas conseguir un buen alcance.

Mañana si tengo tiempo disponible con luz diurna sacare una foto a una emisora que esta a 500 metros de mi casa.

A ti te extraña la altura por que en Perú suelen tener la cordillera muy próxima y si no tienen ciudades/pueblos en los valles de ella. Yo vivo en Provincia de Buenos Aires, google ó usa el Google Earth para ver que zona es.




Salu2.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 1, 2022)

moises calderon dijo:


> Pregunta ,tonta quizás, alguien instala a 100 metros de altura la antena?, o utiliza 100 metros entre transmisor y antena?,  perdonen la interrogante.


La altura de la antena en relación al solo dita lo alcançe a la redonda , o sea cuanto mas alta esa si quedar del solo mas lejos aun llega tu sinal!
Lo gran problema son los costos $$ para lograr tal enpreita y para enpeorar un poco mas hay tanbien  las perdidas en decibelios  inerentes  por cada metro adicional  del cable coaxial ( linea de transmissión) que conecta lo transmissor a la antena.
La antena propriamente dicha puede sener una singela o un arreglo de antenas de modo a obtener  mas "ganancia"aun cuando conparada a una antena singela por compressión del angulo del  feje de irradiación al Ether.
Si armas tu antena adentro de una ciudad lo resultado es mediocre si  cuando conparado a la misma antena con misma potenzia del trasmissor de cuando armado en un punto bien elevado topograficamente ,por ejenplo lo alto de un morro o una sierra.
Todo lo que ustedes logra veer la de arriba dese morro o sierra  es seguro que tu sinal llega bien ( logico que desde que la frequenzia escojida sea limpia de inteferencias molestas o que haya otras emisoras operando en esa misma frequenzia).
Otro factor que en mucho obstaculiza lo alcançe a la redonda son los grans edificios , obstaculos hechos de hierro y cemento que atenuan eficientemente lo sinal de RF transmitido ( ondas Hertezianas).
!Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 1, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> del angulo del feje de *irradiación al Ether*.


        
Volvimos atrás 200 años...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 1, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Volvimos atrás 200 años...


SIiiiiiiiiii  y seguramente  de aca mas 200 años aun esa irradiación NO si canbiara y seguira andando como de sienpre , Jajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 1, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Y si, piensa en las construcciones de casas, en la terraza, galpones altos (donde entran camiones) con techos de chapa que reflejan las ondas de radio en cualquier dirección, y mas si sobre todo deseas conseguir un buen alcance.
> 
> Mañana si tengo tiempo disponible con luz diurna sacare una foto a una emisora que esta a 500 metros de mi casa.
> 
> ...


Solo realicé preguntas sin ánimo de ofender, me extrañaba, por que comentaban sobre pérdidas en los cables, y eso hablaba de slturas que bordean los 100 metros, es sabido que mi pais tiene topogragia diversa, pero en la ciudad no te permiten esas alturas, por seguridad y por emisiones ionizantes e indeseadas, si el moderador puede retirarlas, estaré agradecido.
Topografía


----------



## J2C (Ago 1, 2022)

.


Tranquilo @moises calderon no has ofendido a nadie

Solo trate de ser didáctico dado que no todos conocen el resto de los países, si bien nunca he ido a Perú si he ido un par de veces a Chile que está al igual que Perú entre la Cordillera y el Océano Pacífico y por ese motivo realice el comentario.

Espera a mañana o el miércoles a mas tardar que saque la foto para que tengas una idea.




Salu2.-


----------



## J2C (Ago 11, 2022)

.


@moises calderon te debia una foto, disculpa la demora pero he andado bastante liado en estos días y recién hoy a las apuradas me acerque y la saque cuando volvía del supermercado con bolsas.

No es lo mejor que a mi me gustaria que fuese, pero al menos algo muestro:

​

No es una torre de 100 metros, pero es de más de 60 metros.


Mañana espero que el día ayude y veré de acercarme nuevamente para sacar mejores fotos.




Salu2.-


----------



## J2C (Ago 13, 2022)

.

Y como no podía ser menos, me quedo la duda de la altura de la dichosa torre:

​


Así que por mi cabeza empezó a "*dar vueltas el bichito de cómo lo hago*" hasta que me cruce con *José Trigonometría*:

que me recordó que teniendo la distancia a la base de una torre y el ángulo de la cima de dicha torre usando una de sus variantes puedo calcular con precisión la altura de dicha torre.

Ahora como conozco el ángulo de la cima de la torre, pues *San Google* (hacer click) me dio la respuesta, así que baje *dicha aplicación* (hacer click) a un Samsung J7 Prime que uso como 2º teléfono y me ubique en el mismo lugar desde el cual saqué la foto.


Una vez que obtuve el ángulo y como ya conocía la distancia procedí a realizar el cálculo de la altura con una de  las variante de José Trigonometría:


Altura (en metros) = (Tangente (ángulo)) * Distancia (al punto en metros)

Lo cual me dio una altura aproximada a *87 metros*, cabe aclarar que las distancias las he tomado mediante el *Google Earth* (hacer click) que ya tenia instalado en mi computadora.

Si claro que puedo cometer horrores, perdón quise decir *errores* por que no soy un tiralíneas (Agrimensor, Arquitecto, y el resto de su parentela) me animo a decir que dicha torre tiene entre 80 y 95 metros de altura, un error aproximado al 10%


Pues hasta aquí he llegado y no me queda mas nada, solo subir a la torre con un metro 😄   !!!!


Salu2.-​


----------



## bimac (Ago 17, 2022)

Os puedo confirmar que el lineal puede dar 220W, ahora,  es imprescindible enfriar con una una unidad de frío.
Este verano hemos  tenido el lineal trabajando con una unidad de frío portátil, lo cierto es que no buscábamos  un aumento de potencia pero debido a una falla en los extractores de aire  del habitáculo donde va alojado  el equipo,  hemos  tenido que enfriar con una unidad de frío  portátil la entrada de aire del rack donde se aloja el final y cosas de la vida trabajando el final a 39º el equipo subia de 200w a 220W  con un consumo total del final de 19A (2N6166 + 2X MRF317) y así hemos estado trabajando al rededor de un mes.


----------



## elektroduende (Ago 17, 2022)

bimac dijo:


> Os puedo confirmar que el lineal puede dar 220W, ahora,  es imprescindible enfriar con una una unidad de frío.
> Este verano hemos  tenido el lineal trabajando con una unidad de frío portátil, lo cierto es que no buscábamos  un aumento de potencia pero debido a una falla en los extractores de aire  del habitáculo donde va alojado  el equipo,  hemos  tenido que enfriar con una unidad de frío  portátil la entrada de aire del rack donde se aloja el final y cosas de la vida trabajando el final a 39º el equipo subia de 200w a 220W  con un consumo total del final de 19A (2N6166 + 2X MRF317) y así hemos estado trabajando al rededor de un mes.



Podía dar incluso 250 w según decía el artículo donde se publicó


----------

